# Plants for a Goldfish tank?



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> Goldfish Article
> 
> I started with the aquarium hobby taking care of goldfish. When I saw what people were doing with planted tanks, I was determined to set up a planted goldfish tank. As I learned about plants, I realized the challenges that goldfish create. Goldfish create a lot of waste. Goldfish eat everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

cjyhc4 said:


> I really want to add some plants to my goldfish tank. I've temporarily had to downsize tanks for them, so I need the plants to keep it balanced. Which low-light plants will they not eat? I was thinking a nice Java Fern and some Java Moss?


I had two small koi which I rescued from a natural spring in my backyard after it accidentally got drained during a construction project. When I realized I couldn't put other tropicals with them I decided to do plants which is what got me started in this hobby. Everyone's experience is different but my fish didn't eat the plants. They were always rooting around though and I had to often replant anything that was not established or planted deep in the substrate.

I think Java Fern would work well attached to something solid. Java moss would be trickier but you could try it. Anubias are another low risk one to try. I had anubias, hornwort, bacopa australis, and a couple crypts in this tank.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Koi can live up to 25+ years i think the record is 250 years. 
They get huge you would need huge tank as they get up to 2 feet long maybe you should think about a planted pond instead


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing fancy. TEMPORARY housing, just for a couple months. It's three very small commons.


----------

